

Ask HN:How many day traders/investors are here? - somethingcoolio

I was wondering if there was many day traders or investors here, I&#x27;ve a lose interest in day trading that at 1 point in my life I&#x27;d like to take further.<p>So if you&#x27;re a day trader my questions for you are:
1:How did you get started?<p>2:What amount of capital did you start with?<p>3:Are you strictly a day trader or do you hold intra-day positions, swing trade, trade on the FX market or&#x2F;and invest traditionally<p>4:What would be some good resources for a beginner?<p>5:What would you say your average amount of daily profit&#x2F;loss is<p>6:Do you enjoy your job?<p>Also, first HN submission :).
======
TomBeckman
A couple of resources for you:

[http://traderfeed.blogspot.com](http://traderfeed.blogspot.com)
[http://www.brettsteenbarger.com](http://www.brettsteenbarger.com)

